

Ask HN: My app has been removed. What should I do? - andrewtbham

My app, OnSite Time Tracker, has been removed from the app store. There is a link from this site and it indicates that it's no longer in the US Store.
http://onsitetimetracker.com/<p>Yesterday I changed the price on my app, and moments later it indicated that the store was closed till the 28th. Any way I try to contact them indicates they are closed. Any ideas what I should do?
======
ronyeh
I got this email from Apple on Nov 29:

=========

Subject: iTunes Connect: App Store holiday shutdown 2012

iTunes Connect will be temporarily shut down from Friday, December 21, 2012 to
Friday, December 28, 2012, for the winter holidays. During this shutdown, the
following functionality will be unavailable:

Access to iTunes Connect Delivery of any apps or updates

Additionally, the following will be delayed:

Releases scheduled to appear on the App Store for the first time

Pricing changes scheduled through the interval pricing system in iTunes
Connect

We strongly recommend that you do not schedule any pricing changes in iTunes
Connect that would take effect between Friday, December 21, 2012 and Friday,
December 28, 2012. Pricing changes scheduled to take effect during this date
range will not be reflected on the App Store and your app or In-App Purchase
will become unavailable for purchase until after the shutdown.

We also recommend that you do not schedule any apps to go live during the
shutdown. Releases scheduled with a start date between Friday, December 21,
2012 and Friday, December 28, 2012 will not go live on the App Store until
after the shutdown.

Regards,

The App Store team

=========

It looks like the relevant quote is:

Pricing changes scheduled to take effect during this date range will not be
reflected on the App Store and ___your app or In-App Purchase will become
unavailable for purchase until after the shutdown_ __.

~~~
andrewtbham
Thanks for the tip. I didn't get this email. I got to make some changes to my
email account so that I don't miss stuff like this in the future. They really
should have put a warning on the site.

~~~
ronyeh
Happens every year. Welcome to the App Store. ;-)

------
OafTobark
Apple issued an email or something that states you shouldn't try and make any
changes between the 21st and 28th or something like that. I read this
somewhere recently. You might want to google it.

------
coryl
Don't they notify you if they remove your app?

